# Squirrel Meat & Hair



## Plow Boy

I like squirrel but can't figure out how to skin them and keep the hair off the meat. I've tried cutting across the back and pulling hide in both directions, cutting, then standing on tail and pulling up with the legs but not having any luck keeping hair off meat. 
Has any one tried scorching the hair off the meat with a torch after skinning? I have read of people doing that... Any other tips??


----------



## Haggis

I use a weed burner hooked to a 20 pound propane tank to singe the hair off my deer. Herself used to use the open flame of her wood cookstove to singe the hair off squirrels and rabbits. In either case it works like a charm; it doesn't take much of a flame to make the hair "disappear".


----------



## oldasrocks

Wash them in hot water after skinning and the hair will come off easily. Thats the same trick we use for deer carcasses


----------



## big rockpile

Soak them with water before Skinning.

big rockpile


----------



## Dead Rabbit

big rockpile said:


> Soak them with water before Skinning.
> 
> big rockpile


never thought of that. do you then skin them the traditional way. split hide around middle, and pull in opposite directions?


----------



## big rockpile

Dead Rabbit said:


> never thought of that. do you then skin them the traditional way. split hide around middle, and pull in opposite directions?


Yelp,just make a Small cut across the Back,slip couple Fingers in Pull both ways.

big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman

big rockpile said:


> Yelp,just make a Small cut across the Back,slip couple Fingers in Pull both ways.
> 
> big rockpile


Slit em across the back and pull their pajamas off is how I was taught.


----------



## Forty Acres

I bet that I have skinned a dump truck load of squirrels. This youtube video is basically the same way that I do it, except that I do the initial "tail cut" standing up.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66AVwthXgMA[/ame]

I had a Cherokee friend once that said that he was the only Indian that could skin a squirrel and still leave all of the hair on it. LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Another good way to get the hair off is fill a large bowl with VERY salty water, and rinse them in it after skinning/gutting

The salt will make the hair float


----------



## gunseller

Skinning a squirrel without getting hair on it was no big deal as the hair can be washed off. Skin them, wash them, soak in salt water for a while then cook as needed. The cook as needed has to do with how old the squirrel is: old slow cook, young fry. Don't worry about hair as it washes off and no one will know unless you tell.
Steve


----------



## PopPop

I havent tried it, but a friend told me that he uses an air compressor to loosen the skin. He cuts a small incision inside a hind leg, insert a blow off nozzle and with a quick shot of air the skin is seperated from the meat, making the skinning job much easier.


----------



## Scavenger

Dip them in a bucket of water before you start skinning them. The hair that does get on the meat washes right off.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I just washed them off soaked in some water , why is it that some the skins slip off others they are stuck on tight and take 2-3 times the work just did 2 today one was not difficult the other was very difficult


----------



## Anabaptist

If you are making a soup, soak them in boiling water for five minutes and then discard the water. Not only with your new soup water come out cleaner, it tends to eliminate hair.


----------

